# Farben für meine Website



## JensDenker (30. November 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin gerade dabei mir meine website zu designen. Viel ist schon fertig hauptsächlich in der Farbe Orange buttons, usw. ; nun meine Frage. Welche Farbe passt speziell sehr gut zu Orange? Ausser Grau, Schwarz und Weiss. Die wurden schon mit eingebaut. 
Muss nämlich noch mein Logo machen und wollt da eine andere bzw andere Farben verwenden, was würdet ihr nehmen? 


gruss Jens


----------



## tittli (30. November 2004)

blau...siehe tutorials.de;-)
gruss


----------



## Consti (30. November 2004)

Gaanz tolle Homepage ist diese Hier:

http:// www . farbe . de . tt
(Bitte ohne Leerstellen in die Adressezeile eingeben)

Du kannst eine Hauptfarbe aussuchen, und dann werden dir passende Farben dazu angezeigt!

Aufjedenfall Hilfreich bei der Farbwahl!

/edit:
Warum macht das Forum automaitsch aus
www . farbe . de . tt 
folgendes:
www . farbe . de
Einfach das . tt gelöscht!

Sry, die Leerstellen mussten sein, sonst wird wieder automaitsch verändert!
Das ist einfach nur Sch**sse, weil so Links, mit 2 Endungen nicht akzeptiert werden!
Muss verbessert werden!


----------



## JensDenker (1. Dezember 2004)

hehe cool danke, zu meiner Farbe passen gute die Lilatöne lol 
ich werd wohn nochwas in rot und blau machen, mal schauen 


gruss Jens


----------

